# Mark Cuban is Being Mark Cuban...



## kbdullah (Jul 8, 2010)

With an upcoming vote to remove Donald Sterling from Clippers ownership, Mark Cuban made some comments, expanding on his 'slippery slope' comment. The video is only a minute long, so just watch. 

Here's the controversial line: 



> "We're all prejudiced in one way or the other. If I see a black kid in a hoodie, and it's late at night, I'm walking to the other side of the street. And if on that side of the street, that a guy that has tattoos all over his face, white guy, bald head, tattoos everywhere, I'm walking back to the other side of the street."


http://espn.go.com/video/clip?id=10968416


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Why is there so much controversy over Mark Cuban's comments? He's just saying what everybody thinks. #Truth


----------



## Pablo5 (Jun 18, 2013)

Basel said:


> Why is there so much controversy over Mark Cuban's comments? He's just saying what everybody thinks. #Truth


Hell being a black male myself I have the same thoughts when i see a guy in a hoodie at night. It's reality that most dont have the guts to talk about.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Doubt Mark Cuban is walking anywhere late at night by himself


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Lmao those definitely aren't the same thoughts as me...but they don't make me uncomfortable or make me think of Mark Cuban as a racist


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Marcus13 said:


> Lmao those definitely aren't the same thoughts as me...but they don't make me uncomfortable or make me think of Mark Cuban as a racist


Which I believe is the embodiment of the point he is making, here. Perception alone should not govern life-altering decisions.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

If I see any dude with his hoodie up in the middle of the night, I'm keeping my eye on him, I don't really care the skin color. 

So yea, I agree with Cuban, I judge people based on their appearance. Its style and demeanor instead of skin color, but its still based on looks.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

I am the same as Mark Cuban. I don't want to walk with those guys.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't know what Cuban thinks he has to gain by talking about this stuff. Just about anything you say is going to offend some jackass or another, of course he probably would rather have the attention.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Diable said:


> I don't know what Cuban thinks he has to gain by talking about this stuff. Just about anything you say is going to offend some jackass or another, of course he probably would rather have the attention.


They were passive aggressively calling him a racist on CNN today.


----------



## Mrs. Thang (Apr 14, 2011)

I thought the crossing the street part was the least interesting part of what he said.

He also basically went on to say that he will vote to remove Sterling and will feel like a hypocrite for doing so. That everybody will vote to remove him for fear that the public outrage mob will turn on them if they dare have their own opinion.

I thought his closing comments were very well said and express a sentiment that is completely absent from how these issues are handled today:

"I'll try to give them a chance to improve themselves, because I think that helping people improve their lives, helping people engage with people they may fear or may not understand and helping people realize that while we all may have our prejudices and bigotries we have to learn that it's an issue that we have to control, that it's part of my responsibility as an entrepreneur to try to solve it, not just to kick the problem down the road,because it does my company no good, it does my customers no good, it does society no good if my response to somebody and their racism and bigotry is to say, 'It's not right for you to be here. Go take your attitude somewhere else.'"


----------



## Kreutz35 (Dec 23, 2011)

Cuban hit the nail on the head with that last comment, so naturally the media isn't even mentioning that part.


----------

